# 09 Brute force 750 electrical problems



## captdavid (Sep 27, 2013)

I have an 09 brute force 750i which runs great except that it now just randomly dies. The headlights turn off and the oil light flashes because it died. The screen stays on. A few seconds to a minute later the headlights will come back on and it will crank again but does the same thing shortly after. Has anyone had this type of issue with one of these bikes?

---------- Post added at 01:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 AM ----------

Now it has done it again this time it wont crank. The screen still comes on. Just no headlights.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

check your battery, an grounds


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Take the fuse block out and inspect the connections on the bottom of it. It may be time to of the fuse box delete mod. (Inline waterproof fuse holders) there's a screw under the fuse box that can come in contact with the wires and cause a short. I blew my main fuse 3 times on a trail at brimstone before I figured that out.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

2010brute is right but don't inspect just do the fuse box delete mod and that will solve many many headaches and if it doesn't fix your problem then we will move to plan b 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## captdavid (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Ive taken the fuse box out this morning and everything seems to be fine. Not much corrosion on the connections. Is there a relay for the kill switch headlight assembly on the handlebar? It seems that is the area its losing power to since the headlights wont turn on and the starter wont turn over. The main screen is on however.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Pull that whole kill switch assembly off and clean it real good they can get real corroded too.


----------



## captdavid (Sep 27, 2013)

I found the problem. It had a burnt ground at the connection going to the handlebar. Must have had a loose connection to cause it to get hot. I just spliced it back to it self and heat shrinked it and it runs great. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------

